# Schneidlaser



## maxi (11 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

habe mir überlegt ob ich nicht einen Schneidlaser für Bleche bis 2-3mm selbst bauen könnte. Ansich müsst das doch mit einen CO2 Laser und eine X Y Anstuerung recht einfach gehen.

Hat wer erfahrungen damit? Wo bekomme ich den einen günstigen guten CO2 Laser?


----------



## seeba (11 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir überlegt ob ich nicht einen Schneidlaser für Bleche bis 2-3mm selbst bauen könnte. Ansich müsst das doch mit einen CO2 Laser und eine X Y Anstuerung recht einfach gehen.
> 
> Hat wer erfahrungen damit? Wo bekomme ich den einen günstigen guten CO2 Laser?


Pass auf, dass du dir die Finger nicht abschneidest.


----------



## Markus (11 Januar 2007)

also ein bekannter von mir hat so ein teil, der fliegt dieses jahr raus und es kommt ein neuer.

wird aber noch ein paar euronen kosten und ihr müsst das teil wohl selber demontieren. ist mit lagerturm und...

hier:
http://www.amada.de/produkte/laser/lcbeta/lcbeta.htm

wenn das nicht zu groß ist können wir mal drüber reden.

aber selberbauen? ich weis nicht...


----------



## Tobi P. (11 Januar 2007)

Der Selbstbau dürfte am Preis des Lasers scheitern. Ich schätze einen 8W-CO2-Laser auf ca. 3-4000€. Lt. Auskunft eines befreundeten Feinmechanikers liesse sich damit höchstens gravieren, aber keinesfalls schneiden. Erst recht keine 3mm-Bleche.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Januar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> einen 8W-CO2-Laser auf ca. 3-4000€. Lt. Auskunft eines befreundeten Feinmechanikers liesse sich damit höchstens gravieren, aber keinesfalls schneiden. Erst recht keine 3mm-Bleche.
> Gruß Tobi


Da brauchste schon kW !


----------



## Tobi P. (11 Januar 2007)

Da fällt mir doch noch was ein: Statt einem Laser könntest du auch einfach einen Plasmaschneider verwenden. Die sind schon ganz gut bezahlbar und über 2-3mm lacht selbst das kleinste Modell nur.

Der mech. Aufbau ist relativ einfach, entspricht dem einer CNC-Flachbettfräse ohne Z-Achse. Der Antrieb der Achsen erfolgt dabei über Kugelgewindespinden, die von Servomotoren (Schrittmotoren gehen auch, aber Servos haben eine wesentlich bessere Dynamik) angetrieben werden. Zur Führung der Schlitten, an denen das Portal bzw. der Plasmabrenner befestigt ist, werden Linearführungen verwendet. Es gibt auch Leute, die Führungen aus Silberstahl verwenden, aber die sind absolut ungeeignet, da sie mech. zu instabil sind, als dass sie die erforderliche Genauigkeit erreichen könnten.
Die Servos werden über Servoregler angetrieben, die von einer CNC-Software gesteuert werden. Uli Huber aus der CNC-Ecke (www.cncecke.de) hat einen Servoregler als Bausatz entwickelt (Uhu-Steuerung), der ist dafür genau richtig. Pro Achse ist eine Platine erforderlich, die Kosten liegen pro Platine inkl. Bauteilen und Controler bei ca. 60€.
Die Kosten für die Mechanik richten sich nach den angestrebten Verfahrwegen. Für den Aufbau sind Möglichkeiten zum drehen und fräsen unbedingt erforderlich.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (11 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Da brauchste schon kW !


 
mit 3kw kann man 20mm schneiden, der schnitt gleicht dann aber eher dem eines schneidbrenners...


----------



## nade (11 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Da brauchste schon kW !


War wohl etwas neugieriger 
Habe bei dem Link von bisken in der Produktpalette geschmökert und das da gefunden:
http://www.amada.de/produkte/laser/quattro/quattro.htm
Also bei der 1KW Anlage sollen bis 6mm an Material möglich sein.

Zum Plasmaschneiden ist da große Hitzeeinwirkung auf das Material... also Außerhalb der Schnittstelle?
Kenne nur das konventionelle autogene Brennschneidverfahren und da ist bei "dünneren" Blechen schon etwas mit Verziehen zu rechnen. 

Die Frage ist dann halt auch der Platz für die Gasflaschen die beim jeweiligen Verfahren gebraucht werden..
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlendioxidlaser
Also bei der Schneidgeschwindigkeit und das man so viele Materialien drüber jagen kann währe sowas bestimmt nicht schlecht. Bestimmt auch schön zum Graviernen mit nutzbar.
Selber bauen schöne Sache aber würde sagen warum das Rad neu erfinden, die Anlage kaufen oder selber bauen... dürfte beim Arbeitsaufwandt sich kostenmäßig aufheben.


----------



## maxi (12 Januar 2007)

Naja so ein Plotter währe ruck zuck mit gebrauchten Komponenten Gebaut. Servoatntrib oder Schrittmotor und Spindelantieb. 
Der Laser ist halt das Problem zu bekommen.
Die Bleche die wir benutzen sidn ja meist 1mm oder 1,5 mm stark.

Bei einen Laser kaufen währe das Problem die Ausnutzung, also die Amotisierung währe viel zu hoch. 

Cool währe einfach Zeichnung rein, Blech rein und zack zack, dann wann man es braucht. Köntt mir schon das Gesicht des Kunden vrostellen wenn er mit einer Idee kommt und eien Stunde später hat er eine Schablone zum anfassen.


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja so ein Plotter währe ruck zuck mit gebrauchten Komponenten Gebaut. Servoatntrib oder Schrittmotor und Spindelantieb.
> Der Laser ist halt das Problem zu bekommen.
> Die Bleche die wir benutzen sidn ja meist 1mm oder 1,5 mm stark.
> 
> ...


 

und wie wäre es dann mit einer externen firma?
gibt doch genug buden die im lon lasern...

das wäre dann etwa so:
zeichnung per dxf, oder sonst was mailen.
teile bekommen
rechnung bekommen

habe jetzt keine ahnung was das kostet, aber das kann man ja rausfinden.

die firma die den amada dieses jahr rauschmeist laser zwar auch im lohn, aber das würde sich wohl nur lohnen wenn es größere stückzahlen sind weil der trasport wohl zu teuer wäre. (150km von münchen)
andererseit haben immer alle gängigen bleche am lager (der neue laser bekommt ein hochregallager mit 250 palettenplätzen) und sind somit extrem schnell...


----------



## maxi (12 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> und wie wäre es dann mit einer externen firma?
> gibt doch genug buden die im lon lasern...
> 
> das wäre dann etwa so:
> ...


 
Huhu,

gibt da viele Firmen bei uns. Macht ja fast schon jeder Metallbauer.
Kostet auch recht wenig. Allerdings dauert es einfach immer viele Tage bis man etwas bekommt. Oft müssen die Maschine afür imemr Eingerichtet werden etc. 
Wir brauchen ja meist nur immer 1 - 10 Stück Laser, Bzw bei 100 Stück dann Wasser.

Ich bastel halt ptivat schon seit 20 Jahren an Lasern rum.
Für mich selbst ist die Maschine zu bauen auch kein grosser Aufwand, kennst es ja selber wie schnell so etwas aus alten Komponenten zusammen gebaut ist wenn das Werkzeug für da ist und man nicht wert auf das optische Design legen muss, sondern es einfach nur ganz genau und lange passen muss, da fragt auch keiner nach warum da eine Vertrebung aus Vollstahl gebaut wurde, weil da halt noch was rumgelegen ist, etc. 

Mal eien Frage. Ein Laserkopf an sich kann ja nicht sehr schlecht werden mit der Zeit oder?


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2007)

also ich weiss das die spiegel mit der zeit altern, bzw. verschmutzen.
Diese lenken den Strahl zum Kopf.

Die Strahlquelle sitze ja nicht direkt auf dem Antrieb, dazu ist diese viel zu groß, der Strahl wird über eine "komlizierte" optik zur linse gelenkt.
Diese Spiegel werden dann auch noch unterschiedlich gewölbt, je nachdem wo sich die Achse befindet damit man immer dem selben kegel hat.

Ich weiss nicht ob du einen Laser zum schneiden von Blech bekommst den du wie einen Dremel-Multi auf einen XY-Tisch schnallen kannst.

Ich war letztens mit dem Kollegen bei Bystronic, Amada und Trumpf eben wegen dem Neukauf. Habe da am Rande ein paar Sachen mitbekommen. Allerdings hat mich hauptsächlich die Kommunikation und das Regal interessiert, weil das vermutlich mein part wird...

Um 3 kw laserleistung zu erreichen braucht man ein vielfaches an elektrischer leistung, ich glaube es waren 70kw.


----------



## zotos (12 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...Ich bastel halt ptivat schon seit 20 Jahren an Lasern rum.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mal eien Frage. Ein Laserkopf an sich kann ja nicht sehr schlecht werden mit der Zeit oder?



Nach 20 Jahren Erfahrung solltest Du die Frage selbst beantworten können.



maxi schrieb:


> ... Für mich selbst ist die Maschine zu bauen auch kein grosser Aufwand, kennst es ja selber wie schnell so etwas aus alten Komponenten zusammen gebaut ist wenn das Werkzeug für da ist und man nicht wert auf das optische Design legen muss, sondern es einfach nur ganz genau und lange passen muss, da fragt auch keiner nach warum da eine Vertrebung aus Vollstahl gebaut wurde, weil da halt noch was rumgelegen ist, etc. ...



Ja, aber der Zeitaufwand. Du bist doch zur Zeit so stark eingespannt das Du doch schon zwei Leute einstellen/beauftragen musstest um dir zu helfen und dann bauset du gerade so mal noch einen Lasercutter. Respekt!

Kennst Du den X-Prize? Das wäre doch mal was für Dich. Mach doch beim Nachfolgepreis mit. Beim America's Space Prize.


----------



## Tobi P. (12 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Zum Plasmaschneiden ist da große Hitzeeinwirkung auf das Material... also Außerhalb der Schnittstelle?
> Kenne nur das konventionelle autogene Brennschneidverfahren und da ist bei "dünneren" Blechen schon etwas mit Verziehen zu rechnen.



Beim Plasmaschneiden gibt es einen sehr schönen, nahezu verzugsfreien Schnitt. Allerdings muss der Plasmaschneider auf die Materialstärke abgeglichen werden, sonst wird die Hitzeeinwirkung zu groß.
Bei sehr starken Blechen muss man allerdings mit hohen Stromstärken arbeiten, da ist dann meistens nur ein Trennschnitt drin, der nicht mehr sehr schön aussieht. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nach 20 Jahren Erfahrung solltest Du die Frage selbst beantworten können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bei Land unter ist doch auch schon egal wie hoch das Wasser steht 

Ich finde den jetzt nicht so schwer zum bauen. Die Technik an sich ist ja recht simpel. Brauche auch nur senkrechte Schnitte. Möchte den den ganzen Kopf bewegen.


----------



## Tobi P. (15 Januar 2007)

Schwer zu bauen ist es tatsächlich nicht. Aber wenn es halbwegs genau werden soll, sind, wie ich eingangs erwähnte, gewisse Fertigungsmöglichkeiten erforderlich. Auch sind die Preise der einzelnen mech. Komponenten nicht gerade klein, denn eine Schneidanlage, die auf 5/100stel genau arbeitet (wenn man sich Mühe gibt, sind durchaus auch Toleranzen <= 1/100stel mm möglich) lässt sich nicht aus Teilen aus der Schrottkiste zusammenbauen. Schau dich doch mal hier um, da findest du sehr viele Informationen zum Thema CNC-Anlagen:

www.cncecke.de

Welche Toleranzen und Verfahrwege strebst du denn eigentlich an?


Gruß Tobi


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Januar 2007)

moin,
wie wäre es mit der guten alten Blechstanze geht ruckzuck, schneidet ziemlich genau, kein wärmeverzug, keine materialbeinflußung, warum mit spatzen auf kanonen schießen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> moin,
> wie wäre es mit der guten alten Blechstanze geht ruckzuck, schneidet ziemlich genau, kein wärmeverzug, keine materialbeinflußung, warum mit spatzen auf kanonen schießen



Wie lange brauchst du denn damit um, sagen wir mal, den Schriftzug 
*"Duke Nukem forever" *zu stanzen ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Januar 2007)

moin,
@ duke nukem: mit der richtigen stanzvorlage 3s welcher nukem bist du eigentlich für mich gibt es da nur einen echten, das spiel habe ich vor 3 oder 4 jahren durchgespielt (nicht das hüpfespiel) und das war super.
aber im ernst, ich glaube das maxi nur bleche zuschneiden will, nix komplexes, und selbst da ist eine gute stichsäge nicht zu verachten, ich glaube man muß da langsam umdenken, man braucht keinen lkw um ein ei auszuliefern.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ich glaube das maxi nur bleche zuschneiden will, nix komplexes, und selbst da ist eine gute stichsäge nicht zu verachten,



*Du Böser*, hast du nicht gelesen:



maxi schrieb:


> Cool währe einfach Zeichnung rein, Blech rein und zack zack, dann wann man es braucht. Köntt mir schon das Gesicht des Kunden vrostellen wenn er mit einer Idee kommt und eien Stunde später hat er eine Schablone zum anfassen.



Da geht es schon um komplexes, HaiTäch für Weltraumfahrt und so!
Da is nix mit mal eben mit der Stichsäge den 20mm Edelstahl zugesägt!


----------



## dkeipp (30 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Um 3 kw laserleistung zu erreichen braucht man ein vielfaches an elektrischer leistung, ich glaube es waren 70kw.


 
Das ist (fast) richtig!
Ein modell von Haas(Trumpf) mit 4kW Laser Ausgangsleistung benötigt ca. 80kW alleine für die Pumplampen der Rubinstäbe. dann kommen nochmal ca. 30kW für den Kühler hinzu. Seit ca. einem jahr gibt es auch wirtschaftlichere scheiben laser, diese werden nicht mehr mit lampen, sondern mit Dioden "gepumpt" aber wie da der wirkungsgrad liegt kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.
ich habe schonmal mit einer 10watt diode experimentiert. damit lässt sich "gemütlich", also sehhhhhhr langsam, gradmal das kupfer von einer platine dampfen. an schneiden ist da nicht zu denken 
für 1,5 bis 2,5mm dürften so 1,5 kw (ND/Yag) reichen.allerdings darf man da keine ansprüche an die geschwindigkeit stellen, bzw. man muss einen kompromiss zw. geschwindigkeit und qualität finden. mit co² lasern kenne ich mich leider nicht aus

hab grad was gefunden: schneidversuche mit hochfestem stahlblech für einen bekannten automobilhersteller
-Laserleistung 2350W
-Gasdruck 3,5bar
-geschwindigkeit 1,7m/s
getestet wurde mit einer precitec optik


----------



## zotos (29 August 2007)

@maxi: Was wurde eigentlich aus dem kleinen Projektchen?


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

Maxi hast Du noch die Pläne?

Ich würde auch ganz gerne so einen Laserplotter haben. Was hat denn das Teil am Schluss gekostet?


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 August 2007)

hallo,
da dein buget stark begrenzt ist mach ich folgenden vorschlag, nimm einen alten drucker, bau aus deinem cd rom die laserdiode aus, und mach sie oben auf dem druckkopf fest (umbedingt oben, sonst hakt es, dabei gelb-grünes iso band verwenden klebt besser), dann schiebst du die bleche in den einzelschachteinzug, gibst die maße in ein cad programm und los geht es, das funktioniert bis din a3, und die bleche dürfen bis 5mm stark sein.
und wie immer die sicherheits hinweise: sonnenbrille tragen, kein bier trinken während des schneidvorgangs, schutzhandschuh tragen.


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da dein buget stark begrenzt ist mach ich folgenden vorschlag, nimm einen alten drucker, bau aus deinem cd rom die laserdiode aus, und mach sie oben auf dem druckkopf fest (umbedingt oben, sonst hakt es, dabei gelb-grünes iso band verwenden klebt besser), dann schiebst du die bleche in den einzelschachteinzug, gibst die maße in ein cad programm und los geht es, das funktioniert bis din a3, und die bleche dürfen bis 5mm stark sein.
> und wie immer die sicherheits hinweise: sonnenbrille tragen, kein bier trinken während des schneidvorgangs, schutzhandschuh tragen.


 
Ha Ha,

wenn du wüsstest was wir schon alles gebaut haben würdest dir so Scherze wirklich sparen.


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Maxi hast Du noch die Pläne?
> 
> Ich würde auch ganz gerne so einen Laserplotter haben. Was hat denn das Teil am Schluss gekostet?


 
Hallo Zotos ich habe es nicht mehr gebaut.
Bin ja nun vom Exponate- und Austellungsbau in die Prozesstechnik gewechselt.

3 Servoeinheiten und einige Spindeln habe ich, der Laser würde fehlen.
Ich hatte mir das echt aus Sachen mit Itemsystem gedacht, Die Spindelhalterungen und die Auflage jedoch Fräsen, damit alles aufs teuselstel genau passt.

Grüsse


----------



## vollmi (3 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> 3 Servoeinheiten und einige Spindeln habe ich, der Laser würde fehlen.
> Ich hatte mir das echt aus Sachen mit Itemsystem gedacht, Die Spindelhalterungen und die Auflage jedoch Fräsen, damit alles aufs teuselstel genau passt.



Das hört sich so an:
Ich will ein Atomkraftwerk bauen.

Ich hab Beton, Wasser und ein paar Kabel.
Fehlen tut mir nur noch der Reaktor und das Uran.

Fängst du oft Projekte an bei denen du genau die am schwierigsten zu beschaffende Kernstücke nicht besitzt?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an:
> Ich will ein Atomkraftwerk bauen.
> 
> Ich hab Beton, Wasser und ein paar Kabel.
> ...


 
Würde der Threat hier unter SUCHE:! existieren wenn ich dieses Stück besitzen würde?

Hey Uran habe ich!! naja wenn auch nur ganz ganz ganz ganz wenig, kanns nedmal richtig sehen


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das echt aus Sachen mit Itemsystem gedacht, Die Spindelhalterungen und die Auflage jedoch Fräsen, damit alles aufs teuselstel genau passt.
> 
> Grüsse



So, so, Itemgestell, bißchen Fräsen und dann ein tausenstel genau ! Baust+fräst du das oder wer?


----------



## zotos (3 September 2007)

*Panik*



maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Hey Uran habe ich!!
> ...



Jetzt habe ich Panik!

@BKA:
Lieber BKA-Beamter,
sie sind diesem Forum zugeteilt um für unsere Sicherheit zu sorgen. Sie werden von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt. Bitte setzen sie das SEK, die GSG9 auf den geschätzten Kollegen maxi an. Wie bei allen Genies ist wohl auch bei ihm der Grad zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn sehr eng.
Bitte tun sie das maximale für unser aller Sicherheit und grüßen sie den Schäuble von uns. Ich kann jetzt verstehen das der unter Verfolgungswahn leidet... Uran in den Händen von maxi :shock:


----------



## Tobi P. (3 September 2007)

Itemprofil und dann aufs Tausendstel! Wären wir in der CNC-Ecke, würde jetzt vor lauter Lachanfällen der User der Server wackeln  Bei so ner Aluklapperkonstruktion kann man schon froh sein wenn es nachher aufs Hundertstel passt und selbst das ist relativ unwahrscheinlich.

By the way: Zotos, habe ich dich nicht auch schon des öfteren in der CNC-Ecke gesichtet

Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (4 September 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> ...
> By the way: Zotos, habe ich dich nicht auch schon des öfteren in der CNC-Ecke gesichtet
> ...



Bekommst Du jetzt angst? Ist doch ganz schön dort. Nur habe ich von der Materie noch absolut keinen plan. Den wollte ich ja von maxi haben ;o)


----------



## maxi (4 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> So, so, Itemgestell, bißchen Fräsen und dann ein tausenstel genau ! Baust+fräst du das oder wer?


 
Lach ne, so was lass ich schon zeichnen.
Die CAD machen das ruck zuck. 
Itemprofiel ist für die Staibiliät / Tragkraft. ansonsten bekommt das schon eien gescheisten Montagerahmene, aber halt einen für die genauichkeit udn nicht für die Tragkraft.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Panik!
> 
> @BKA:
> Lieber BKA-Beamter,
> ...


 
Lach,

ich weiss gar ned wiviel das ist was ich da habe.
Ich schätze keine 1/10 oder 1/100 Gramm. 
Das kann man übrigens ganz normal zu Messgeräten und Sensoren dazu kaufen.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2007)

So jetzt ist aber genug.
Wer eine brauchbare gebrauchte Lasereinheit inkl. Netzgerät und Treiber günstig abzugeben hat meldet sich per PN an mich.


----------



## SPSTorsten (4 September 2007)

Bei Youtube oder Co gibt das irgendwo ne Anleitung wie man seinen LAserpointer pimpen kann, der hat anschliessend soviel leistung um streichhölzer zu entzünden oder luftballons zur zerstören, vllt hilft dir das ja ein stück weit in die richtige richtung...


----------



## maxi (4 September 2007)

Lach 

Wir könne mit unseren Partylaser schon Styropor etc. toll schneiden 

aber ich brauche was für Männer 

So was !

http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNRAD-48-5-CO2-...ryZ53141QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stuilupfer (4 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Lach
> 
> Wir könne mit unseren Partylaser schon Styropor etc. toll schneiden
> 
> ...


 
Hallo maxi!

Da fehlen dir aber immer noch mindestens 1kW - 1,5kW Laserleistung um die gewünschte Blechstärke zu schneiden!
Kannst dich ja mal hier genauer informieren:
http://www.arnold-rv.de/UserFiles/File/4/Produkt_Ajusa.pdf

Gruß und viel Spaß beim weiter Planen.


----------



## Tobi P. (4 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bekommst Du jetzt angst? Ist doch ganz schön dort. Nur habe ich von der Materie noch absolut keinen plan. Den wollte ich ja von maxi haben ;o)



Angst? Wieso das denn, der UG ist doch gar nicht dort vertreten  Und mach dir wegen Plan mal keine Sorgen, das kommt dort nach und nach von selbst 


Maxi, du weisst, dass bei einem geschweissten Rahmen nicht unbedingt von Genauigkeit zu sprechen ist? Der Rahmen muss nach dem schweissen geglüht und danach überfräst werden, da sich beim schweissen geringer bis starker Verzug einschleicht. Ausserdem sind die Standard-Stahlrohre immer leicht ballig, also würde ich da schon kaltgezogenen Präzisionsstahl verwenden. Oder einen Flachstahl als Führungsauflage aufschweissen und nur den überfräsen. Dabei dann gleich ne Kante stehenlassen, die man als Anschlag für die Linearführungen verwendet. Nimmt beim ausrichten ne Menge Arbeit ab.


Gruß Tobi

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2007)

*Deitsche spraaak, schwer spraak*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> eien gescheisten Montagerahmene



Auuaaa, maxi hab doch bitte Mitleid mit uns "Non-Legasthenics"...

Meinst Du jetzt einen "beschissenen Montagerahmen", einen "geschissenen Montagerahmen", einen "geschweissten Montagerahmen" oder "keine geschissenen Montagerahmen" oder was nun !!!

Aauuuuaaa, es tut wirklich weh ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (5 September 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Angst? Wieso das denn, der UG ist doch gar nicht dort vertreten  Und mach dir wegen Plan mal keine Sorgen, das kommt dort nach und nach von selbst
> 
> 
> Maxi, du weisst, dass bei einem geschweissten Rahmen nicht unbedingt von Genauigkeit zu sprechen ist? Der Rahmen muss nach dem schweissen geglüht und danach überfräst werden, da sich beim schweissen geringer bis starker Verzug einschleicht. Ausserdem sind die Standard-Stahlrohre immer leicht ballig, also würde ich da schon kaltgezogenen Präzisionsstahl verwenden. Oder einen Flachstahl als Führungsauflage aufschweissen und nur den überfräsen. Dabei dann gleich ne Kante stehenlassen, die man als Anschlag für die Linearführungen verwendet. Nimmt beim ausrichten ne Menge Arbeit ab.
> ...


 
Hm da hast du recht,
wenn ich an die Wassergestrahlten Präzisionsführungen denke die mal unsere MEchniker damals zusammengschweisst hatten (Und die Leute waren eigentlich echt gut). Da htte ne Spindel einen Versatz zur Fürhung dann von über 0,3 mm. Was das damals für die Lager bedeutet hat kannst du dir ja vorstellen.


--

Ich habe aus Itemprofielen schon sehr genaue kleine selbstgebastelte CNC Fräsen gesehen. Das funktioniert natrülich nur wenn die Temperatur des Raumes in der die anlage steht gleich bleibt.


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Itemprofielen schon sehr genaue kleine selbstgebastelte CNC Fräsen gesehen. Das funktioniert natrülich nur wenn die Temperatur des Raumes in der die anlage steht gleich bleibt.


 
Wie konstant müsste ich die Temperatur halten? Weist du das?


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

...bei -273°C bzw. 0 Kelvin ist die Varianz am geringsten ;o)


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

Also das ist mir zu kalt. Würde ja unmengen an Enrgie kosten. Da fallen die Energiekosten für den Laser ja nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.
Kann man die nicht konstant halten, so bei gemütlichen 20°C?


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das die Abweichungen nicht alleine von der Konstanz der Temperatur kommen. Ich denke das der Mond einen Erheblichen Einfluss hat. Und die Konstruktion von maxi nur bei Vollmond exakt nach VDE/ICE/ISO/DIN/BSE innerhalb der maximalen minimalistischen Toleranzen liegt.


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

Wie sieht das aus mit Sonnenstand?
Den kann man ja berechnen. Ich hatte hier und da mal was drüber gelesen.

Und dann zur Ansteuerung: Kanst du mir sagen wieviele Bit maximal durch kosmische Strahlung kippen (also den Zustand ändern)?


----------



## HDD (5 September 2007)

Wenn ich eure Gedanken hier so lese dann könnte ich mir ein Welle und eine Feile kaufen damit ein Gestellt feilen und dann eine genaue Klimaregelung und die Perfekte CNC Führung ist fertig. Ich geh mal kurz in den Keller. 

Oder Kaüiere ich die Frage nicht

HDD


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

Ich weis ja das maxi ein Gravitationsexperte ist der wird uns das genau erklären.
Also um das Ganze noch mal auf maxis Niveau zu heben wie kann man das nun unter Berücksichtigung der Quantentheorie mit dem Hintergrundwissen der Heisenbergschen  Unschärferelation mit der VDE in Einklang bringen?

Schrödingers Katze und maxis Laser... ich merke das Forum hat eine sehr hohes Nivea ;o)


----------



## thomass5 (13 September 2007)

habe gerade dies gefunden: http://www.hodenmumps.net/index.php/2007/08/19/mega_laserpointer_selber_basteln
Thomas


----------



## deduci (17 Juni 2011)

*Amada Beta ll 3 KW*

Hallo Leute, könnt ihr was über die Amada Beta ll 3 KW sagen. Wir möchten so eine Anlage kaufen, habe aber davon wenig Ahnung.

Wir werden uns freuen wenn uns jemand einen Tipp gibt, wenn jemand einen Schneidlaser verkaufen will.


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bmetall (21 September 2011)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Schnittdaten ich am besten für St37 t=6mm verwenden kann und welche Linse dazu??? Brauche schnellst möglich eure Hilfe! Ich danke euch im Voraus.


----------

